# General > Technical Support >  Capturing streamed video and sound

## ecb

A distant relation died recently. With the coronavirus crisis and the restrictions on the number of people attending funerals, the funeral was streamed online.  

We tried to record the funeral service using a mobile phone pointing at the computer screen, with the idea that the video could be saved to DVD to give to older relations who don't have Internet access.  The footage particularly the sound, wasn't too good.  

In case there are any other funerals of relations in the near future where the funeral is streamed online, I am wondering if there is any software that can capture the streamed video etc and save it as a file that can be transferred to DVD?

----------


## Alrock

You could try Torch, it's a browser with built in stream downloading, I've used it in the past on a number of sites & it does a good job.

----------


## dx100uk

streamyard

dx

----------

